# MKV Bagyard/Airlift Build



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

New username and finally have a minute to make a thread. Haven't posted pics in a few years, so the sizing is probably ****, so bare with me.

Start of with thanks to [email protected] for hooking me up with my management and frame notch, and [email protected] for the Bagyard setup.

Parts List:
Airlift Easystreet Digital Controller
Airlift Easystreet Manifolds
Dual 480C Viair Compressors
5-Gallon Slim & Skinny
Bagyard Bomber Front Struts
Bagyard Rear Bags
Bilstein Sport Rear Struts
3/8" airline to front
1/4" airline to rear
SMC 3/8" Water Traps

Build started with the desire to keep spare tire:









While waiting for the struts to come, I built a frame out of 1"x6" and some plywood and started wiring according to this schematic (have bigger version of pic if anyone needs it):

















Ran all the grounds to a grounding block:









Front struts arrived, and the quality is top notch:









Rears arrived shortly after along with Bilstein Sport Struts:









Started the final install with hooking everything up in the trunk and checking for leaks:

























Used bulkhead fittings to get the lines out of the car. They're mounted right behind the spare tire, underneath the tank(these are crappy pics):

















Installed rears one night after work. Not many pics because I got caught up with the install. Had to make my own nutsert tool by taking a 10mm nut and boring it out to slide over a 10mm bolt:









Next day I installed the front struts. Don't have any pics of this due to 90 degree weather and working alone and pool breaks. After finishing it was time for a quick wash and a couple quick pics. At this point the sway bar was still in and the frame was not notched:

















Spent an hour the next day making a false floor, came out like crap but it holds my hockey bag.









Got the sway out and the notch done. Pics of the notch are on 20squared's facebook page:
All up:









5lbs left in the front bags:









Will get a proper shoot once my wheels are on.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great man and clean setup in the rear! By any chance does your tank make a funny metal clinking noise with the 480s? Also can you pm me where to get 90 degree fittings and the bulkhead please  ... what wheels you going with


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great man!!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

this rear setup is what i want, how did you bolt the tank to the floor?

looks clean, did you cut the sway bar out or did you take it out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

To mount the tank I took a quick trip to Lowe's and found some bolts with square heads that are meant to be recessed. I then took some 1"x6" and made two strips the size of the tank feet and drilled holes for the bolts to come through. Glued the bolts in place and then attached them to the plywood floor. The tank is held nice and tight with plastic wing nuts. I can take more pics of that if anyone is more interested.

I took the sway out, which was easier then expected. If you have a second set of hands it's probably even easier. :thumbup:


----------



## bluesixty (Mar 24, 2010)

Car looks dope, nice job. :thumbup:

Did you have to do much trimming/modding in the fender wells to fit the wheels in when lowered?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't modded the fenders or fender liners yet. I was amazed that I could fit that much wheel in there. Can't wait to put my other set of wheels on that I just picked up, should be on today.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't figure out how to edit thread:banghead:, but got my wheels on today, need to be completely refinished but couldn't wait and went out for a quick/unedited photo shoot...


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

sick! i love a bagged mkv!


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that's lookin niiiiiiiiice!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

super rs'?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

That they are: 18x8 et 42 and 18x9 et 50


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks dope man, nice werk


----------



## xOG (Oct 7, 2010)

this looks mean! :beer: 
nice job.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you! Most recent shot by tek with a little more shine is found here: 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/5076821786_d362e95ab7_b.jpg


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

always impressed


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

love super rs's:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks all for the compliments! tek, the photos are coming out ridiculous:thumbup: thanks again


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

sick man. 

that rear tuck is almost indecent


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

looks great! Big thumbs-up to 20squared. Theya re great guys and there works top-notch! (no pun intended)


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BklynMKV said:


> sick man.
> 
> that rear tuck is almost indecent


 thanks Warrren 



sugmag said:


> looks great! Big thumbs-up to 20squared. Theya re great guys and there works top-notch! (no pun intended)


 John is a great guy! Without his help, many of my parts probably wouldn't have made it to my house.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

still wondering how i havent seen this earlier man nice job and props to a local


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

amazingly sick !


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

define your self said:


> still wondering how i havent seen this earlier man nice job and props to a local


 I don't post many pics, I'm not that good a photographer yet. I'm surprised you haven't seen me driving around though. Keep your eye out for a full out build thread this winter :thumbup: 


Thank you unitzero:thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

you know how much i love your car, and it looks even better with dtek's photo skills!! 
real nice:beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

d.tek said:


>


 upload the rest from my shoot brah


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

what is the fender liner "mod"? And do you mind showing better pics of your false floor? looking to keep my spare tire as well and need to hold my hockey bag/bass cabinet as well.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Minor_Threat said:


> upload the rest from my shoot brah


 haha, yeah ill get to work on them i been slacking lol.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nice shots! The car is on point :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks! Tek is a sick photographer!


----------



## jarodiah7777 (Dec 23, 2009)

no hood ride there!!!!
love the pictures:beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

My hoodrich days are behind me....at least I hope:beer:


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Did you replace the centers on the wheels, the BBS cap part? If so where did you source them?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The BBS logo caps I got from black forest. The nuts I stripped and then polished.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Sweet, thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll bring this back from the dead because your car looks beautiful here. I will be starting a similar setup soon, so I may have a few questions for you.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

arismkv said:


> I'll bring this back from the dead because your car looks beautiful here. I will be starting a similar setup soon, so I may have a few questions for you.


Feel free to hit me with questions. I don't think there is system/ setup that I haven't installed at this point.


----------

